
Cultured or cell-based? The struggle to find the right name for lab-grown meat - pionet
https://qz.com/1767441/cultured-or-cell-based-the-struggle-to-name-lab-grown-meat/
======
jka
Although it's not mentioned in the article, I quite like the term 'kill-free
meat'[0], since it succinctly highlights the fact that live animal farming is
required for historic meat products (leading to cruelty and environmental
impacts).

Also from a 'word security' point of view it'd be tricky for entrenched
historic meat producers to wriggle into that category without genuinely
changing their practices.

It may not be completely 'comforting' as a term for consumers, but I think if
the pricing of equivalent items were similar, it would be difficult to argue
for non-kill-free meat during dinner table discussions, and it certainly
highlights the difference in a way that any member of the family regardless of
age or opinions can understand.

[0] - [https://christian-watson.com/kill-free-meat/](https://christian-
watson.com/kill-free-meat/)

~~~
boublepop
From an advertisement/brand point of view, “kill-free meat” is like calling
your mineral water “non-sewage water” people will avoid it because even though
there is a negation, you don’t even want to have the association on your mind
when picking a product.

~~~
jka
In scenarios where the other water available for purchase has risk of being
sewage-contaminated, that negative association might not exist.

------
bediger4000
Traditionally, this sort of material has been referred to as "Animal 57":
[http://kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml](http://kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml)

